# Imitation RobC pokie enclosure in miniature



## Agent Jones (Sep 21, 2009)

My baby P. regalis, Elmo, molted and finally outgrew his little deli container and I guess I could have moved him into a pretzel jar or something, but this boy is my favorite and I was feeling crafty. So I gathered up a ton of RobC's enclosure and lid tutorials on youtube and got to work on my weekend project.

This is a 2.5 gallon glass tank stood on end with plexiglass lid.

The lid/door did NOT come out as well as it could have, definitely. But since this was my first attempt, I forgive myself. I scuffed up the plexiglass pretty bad, SOMEHOW put the stupid hinge on crooked, and my holes aren't in a straight line. I'm still working on what I'm going to use to latch the door up but that's the only thing that isn't finished yet.





I even tried to imitate his water dishes, which I think turned out fairly well:



The hide:



*Thank you for the amazing tutorials Rob!*


----------



## Ariel (Sep 21, 2009)

looks good!!!


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Sep 21, 2009)

that's awesome!

You are making me want an arboreal so bad with that set up, lol.

Great job!


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2009)

That is awesome - you did a GREAT job!! :clap:  :clap:  :clap:


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Sep 21, 2009)

probably the best 5 gallon setup I've seen


----------



## Agent Jones (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks guys  I'm really proud of it.



lilmoonrabbit said:


> that's awesome!
> 
> You are making me want an arboreal so bad with that set up, lol.
> 
> Great job!


With the exception of Zilla's enclosure (more RobC, go figure), I've never seen a terrestrial enclosure that could compare to what you can do with an arboreal setup.


----------



## micheldied (Sep 22, 2009)

amazing job!
much better than i could ever do!


----------



## Loudog760 (Sep 22, 2009)

It turned out really good dude! Great job!


----------



## wayne the pain (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks really good :clap:


----------



## Endagr8 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spyder 1.0 said:


> probably the best 5 gallon setup I've seen


I think that's actually a 2.5 G. Awesome nonetheless. :clap:


----------



## hellraizor (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks great! though I would've had the burrow off the ground for an arboreal like P.regalis.


----------



## Agent Jones (Sep 22, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> I think that's actually a 2.5 G. Awesome nonetheless. :clap:


Yep, it's a 2.5 gallon.



> Looks great! though I would've had the burrow off the ground for an arboreal like P.regalis.


Yeah, I meant to have it a little higher but it just sort of settled really low. Oh well, when he's ready for a 5 gallon I'll know what to improve upon.


----------



## binky (Sep 22, 2009)

I love this enclosure!  BEAUTIFUL!

I wish I had the tools to make my own lid... maybe I'll see if home depot will help me!


----------



## pearson340 (Sep 22, 2009)

Really nice man robc is the man to be honest !!!!


----------



## hellraizor (Sep 22, 2009)

pearson340 said:


> Really nice man robc is the man to be honest !!!!


agreed. Ive seen is "How-To" post on other forums and he has mad skills. I am truely jealous. Wish I had the money to put tanks together like he does.


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 22, 2009)

Agent Jones said:


> Thanks guys  With the exception of Zilla's enclosure (more RobC, go figure), I've never seen a terrestrial enclosure that could compare to what you can do with an arboreal setup.


Maybe because you never seen my custom setups. I only make terrestrial enclosures with total custom landscapes and levels.

What did you use for the screen cover? That black round thing?


----------



## robc (Sep 22, 2009)

Agent Jones said:


> Yep, it's a 2.5 gallon.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I meant to have it a little higher but it just sort of settled really low. Oh well, when he's ready for a 5 gallon I'll know what to improve upon.


I'd leave the hide where it is...they love it when the hide is partially buried in the ground like that...they feel more secure and it helps with humidity in their hide. All of mine are like that and all of my aorbeals seem very happy.


----------



## robc (Sep 22, 2009)

hellraizor said:


> agreed. Ive seen is "How-To" post on other forums and he has mad skills. I am truely jealous. Wish I had the money to put tanks together like he does.


Thank you! I appreciate that...but it really doesn't cost that much to make them once you have the tools of course.


----------



## Agent Jones (Oct 1, 2009)

Finally out and really enjoying his new home.


----------



## burmish101 (Oct 1, 2009)

Now these decked out cages are sure cool to look at, I wish I wasnt lazy at times to get out of the utilitarian setups.


----------

